# Turmeric and magnesium miracle



## john2003 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello everybody, actually i am a newbie on this site, that means I just became a member because finally I want to share some things and maybe it can be helpful. I am one of the millions of social anxiety sufferers and was diagnosed GAD . Have been on SSRI .. it worked ( Efexor) but a disaster for your senses and also became a zombie.
I tried for my lifetime anxiety dozens of nootropics , vitamins minerals, homeopathic treatment, herbs etc etc .. . 
My lifetime anxiety (especially for public speaking) has, in fact , totally blocked, not to say ruined, my career . Had many chances and been asked for positions but I always managed to escape with a "nice"pretext, all because of my deadly overwhelming fear. 
I am convinced that the heavy form of social phobia is a biological thing and inherited and only "massive" changes in your brain function by some sort of "medicine" could be a possibility for healing or change or adaptation or whatever.. I don't believe in psychiatrists , therapists etc etc ..it can give (some) support but no more then that .
The really great news since about half a year , is that I finally seem ( .. knock on wood to have found the solution. When I read such a sentence on a forum I always think : OMG...another one )
After I had been reading a lot and skipping consistently the commercial ****, I started trying turmeric about one and a half year ago especially because I came in contact with it when I was in Asia. ..I added 10% pepper for bio-availability and noticed some improvement. Then I added at my intake oil ( coconut-oil)and new developing insight after new insight and trial and error so to say..then I read about he essential oils EPA and DHA .. furthermore about APA in flaxseed oil . There has been serious research that turmeric can boost the conversion from ALA to DHA . At the same time turmeric itself needs fat for bio-availability.
So i thought maybe it can be two in one : enhance bio availability of turmeric and try to get more DHA ( very important for brain function). So I added a good flaxseed oil (70% ALA) to my turmeric "diet".
To make a too long story short, the recipe: I mix on every 100 grams of peanut butter 20 grams of turmeric powder, 20 grams of flaxseed-oil and finally 2 grams of powdered black pepper. Warm it up a little bit till max 40 degrees just so that its more fluid .. stir well and you have got a very tasty , little bit spicy "peanut-butter" with a solid turmeric flavor. Why peanut-butter? Because it also contains some oil and makes it more "delicious". You can even take it as toppings.
Next to that I drink half a glass of magnesium citrate solved in water. The two mentioned I take two times daily : a table spoon ( 12/13) grams of the "peanut-butter"-paste and about 1,5 gram of magnesium citrate during breakfast* and *lunch, so altogether 3 grams magnesium citrate which contains about 500mg of elemental magnesium)
It did indeed a kind of miracle to me : My social fear is almost completely gone .. I even did a small speech in public recently, my relaxed focus especially in contact with people is amazing. it gives a lot of energy , because the SA is , as you know , devastating for all sorts of energy. 
In my opinion its needs discipline and consistent intake to have a lasting effect..what has been there somewhere in your brain for many years cannot naturally disappear in two days ..makes sense isn't it ?
I hope that it can be helpful to someone .. would appreciate feedback.


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

This is great to hear, especially "I even did a small speech in public recently". For many on here, like myself, that would be quite an achievement. You mentioned patiece but I didnt see you mention how long it will take to feel results. Please can you clarify how long I should expect for results to be noticed? I would love to be reliant on something like turmeric (a plant), instead of any chemicals. I have been baffled or some time why no companies have brought out a product like you are creating, it is obviously going to be far more effective compared to just ingesting the capsules of turmeric powder.

I used to drink turmeric teas quite often, but dont recall noticing anything change for me mentally. Have you profoundly noticed what you are taking to help, or is it subtle? I think I used to boil a small teaspoon of turmeric powder for 10 minutes with some usually fresh ginger, only a bit of pepper and I only got fat from adding milk. Perhaps more pepper and fat is needed?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

yes thanks for sharing John, and does sound quite tasty maybe apart from the flax oil, but have only ever tried the seeds. I already take magnesium (malate I think) but more for overall health than mood.

Would a bioavailable curcumin supplement be a substitute for turmeric if you wanted more convenience (would obviously miss out the benefits of the rest of your recipe)?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

oh and congrats on the improvement in anxiety. Can be a huge weight of ones mind.


----------



## bn4now (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been a vegetarian for the last 18 years but just got into turmeric 2 years ago. I guess it is never too late to learn. I think having raw garlic two or three times a week helps me physically and mentally. 

Different vitamins or supplements can be very helpful. Try different kinds and forms. Some nutrients in chelate form might be good. Some higher quality vitamins cost more, but maybe you won't need to take them everyday, as long as you eat alot of veggies and good whole grains.


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> Would a bioavailable curcumin supplement be a substitute for turmeric if you wanted more convenience (would obviously miss out the benefits of the rest of your recipe)?


Please let me know if you find one of those. I would take it every day as I know turmeric is the king of all superfoods. I remember someone once saying inflammation contributes to SA and turmeric's greatest benefit is being an anti-inflammatory. The capsules of powder are almost useless because they don't get into the blood stream. I would love a capsule where they have already boiled it and added oil and pepper for maximum absorption.

If I do take standard capsules I always do so late in the day when I have likely had some pepper and fat. But still skeptical whether they are helping much. The teas I used to make became quite a chore and need lots of sugar to taste good.


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

Sorry, I can't edit posts. Ignore my question above- I just Googled it and it looks like there are some new products on the market which address my concern with absorption. Will get one and report back if it helps. Generally supplements are too subtle to tell from my experience. And almost always when someone says they will report back later on other forums they never do lol :laugh:


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I started taking turmeric capsules daily about 8 months ago after learning about their antioxidant benefits and seeing some compelling evidence of its cancer prevention properties. I usually take them after eating something fatty and/or with pepper (for increased bio-availability, as you said.) I've also been putting flax seeds in my smoothies for about two years now, and I eat lots of sunflower seeds and spinach daily, so I know I get plenty of magnesium. All things considered, I haven't noticed any change in my anxiety levels whatsoever. But hey, I'm just a sample size of one. Glad it's working for you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> I started taking turmeric capsules daily about 8 months ago after learning about their antioxidant benefits and seeing some compelling evidence of its cancer prevention properties. I usually take them after eating something fatty and/or with pepper (for increased bio-availability, as you said.) I've also been putting flax seeds in my smoothies for about two years now, and I eat lots of sunflower seeds and spinach daily, so I know I get plenty of magnesium. All things considered, I haven't noticed any change in my anxiety levels whatsoever. But hey, I'm just a sample size of one. Glad it's working for you.


It's still good to have the magnesium levels up. I have a powder (a jar was half-price at the grocery store, so I thought I would try it) that is magnesium powder - the stuff sizzles when it hits water or any drink.
It actually works a bit, but they have you increase the amount from one to two teaspoons of the stuff.

I am in the process of trying alpha lipoic acid to try and countereffect the Paxil fat.


----------



## john2003 (Nov 18, 2016)

Mat999 said:


> This is great to hear, especially "I even did a small speech in public recently". For many on here, like myself, that would be quite an achievement. You mentioned patiece but I didnt see you mention how long it will take to feel results. Please can you clarify how long I should expect for results to be noticed? I would love to be reliant on something like turmeric (a plant), instead of any chemicals. I have been baffled or some time why no companies have brought out a product like you are creating, it is obviously going to be far more effective compared to just ingesting the capsules of turmeric powder.
> 
> I used to drink turmeric teas quite often, but dont recall noticing anything change for me mentally. Have you profoundly noticed what you are taking to help, or is it subtle? I think I used to boil a small teaspoon of turmeric powder for 10 minutes with some usually fresh ginger, only a bit of pepper and I only got fat from adding milk. Perhaps more pepper and fat is needed?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Hello Matt, excuse for my rather late reply. i fisrt tried turmeric with 10% pepper ..after that I added coconut-oil .. there was a difference in well being but not spectacular. I kept on using it for about two months ..felt better but again not what we would dream of ..
Of course for me its impossible to encapsulate turmeric with flaxseed oil .. thats why I made the peanut-butter stuff and its rather tasty too ). 
After a couple of months I read about the conversion of Alpha-lipoic acid to DHA . Now I use the best quality flaxseed oil which contains 70% ALA. The big difference came after about a week ..and still growing strong ..
You know how we are social anxiety sufferers : just a thought of a frightening situation can already drain your energy .. paralyzes you ..
The logic thing is that this fear must be deep implanted in our brain because , even if this " formula" is succesfull : in the beginning you still have the anticipational fear ...and then ..you will notice that the "event" went better then you expected ... you felt rather relaxed and you SURVIVED it )0 ...and that gives tremendous power .. social meetings , restaurants , the terrible meetings/congresses, you name it ..
So at breakfast : 1 flat table spoon ( not heaped) of the peanut-butter paste and half or whole glass of water with the dissolved flat teaspoon of magnesium citrate and all this DURING breakfast. The same regime again during lunch. Be careful that you do NOT take the magnesium-citrate just as a powder ..: can give a nasty burning sensation and bad for the stomach. ( they mention it also on the label of the box).


----------



## john2003 (Nov 18, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> yes thanks for sharing John, and does sound quite tasty maybe apart from the flax oil, but have only ever tried the seeds. I already take magnesium (malate I think) but more for overall health than mood.
> 
> Would a bioavailable curcumin supplement be a substitute for turmeric if you wanted more convenience (would obviously miss out the benefits of the rest of your recipe)?


I really don't know , but maybe the complete turmeric powder contains more useful things then just the 3/5% curcumin. I would take a good complete powder and its dirty cheap too :wink2:


----------



## john2003 (Nov 18, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> oh and congrats on the improvement in anxiety. Can be a huge weight of ones mind.


Thanks :smile2:, I saves soo much energy and can change your life . Hope you will experience it too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

That's why you got to eat curry everyday.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

John, be careful with the ALA as you will go bald and probably die from mercury poisoning, but don't be alarmed.

 well thats what I read so I cancelled my order but that was for a ALA supplement.


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

I found the best turmeric/curcumin supplement. Also saw some data that seems to back it up as being far more absorbant. It is called *Swanson Ultra High Absorption Theracurmin*. It was quite cheap so I ordered 10 bottles and will give some out as Xmas presents e.g. my Mum had cancer this year and curcumin may help stop it growing again, my Dad is borderline diabetic and it may also help with that.

John thanks for the long post above, will take that all on board.


----------



## john2003 (Nov 18, 2016)

Mat999 said:


> This is great to hear, especially "I even did a small speech in public recently". For many on here, like myself, that would be quite an achievement. You mentioned patiece but I didnt see you mention how long it will take to feel results. Please can you clarify how long I should expect for results to be noticed? I would love to be reliant on something like turmeric (a plant), instead of any chemicals. I have been baffled or some time why no companies have brought out a product like you are creating, it is obviously going to be far more effective compared to just ingesting the capsules of turmeric powder.
> 
> I used to drink turmeric teas quite often, but dont recall noticing anything change for me mentally. Have you profoundly noticed what you are taking to help, or is it subtle? I think I used to boil a small teaspoon of turmeric powder for 10 minutes with some usually fresh ginger, only a bit of pepper and I only got fat from adding milk. Perhaps more pepper and fat is needed?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Hello Matt . sorry for my late reply . hope your still here alive and kicking :nerd:. ...Concerning your question how long it took it me to feel any result ..I felt less anxious quite shortly ( couple of days) after taking ... my mood elevation and focus, concentration took longer maybe some weeks and is , thank God , still growing . The nice thing is that when you can think better and especially your mood is elevating ( i was inclined to depression and melancholy) your confidence also grows hand in hand. Confidence is one of the keys as you know. 
Maybe the fat content in the milk you added was not enough or too watery .. i really dont know .. One thing I do know : turmeric tea in itself is useless.
You dont need to get fat from the formula i gave you ..because its a very limited quantity of essential fat a day and the best because containing the vital Alpha lipoic Acid .. see this link :https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25550171 So try to get the flaxseed oil and preferably organic containing 70% ALA . Good luck !


----------



## john2003 (Nov 18, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> yes thanks for sharing John, and does sound quite tasty maybe apart from the flax oil, but have only ever tried the seeds. I already take magnesium (malate I think) but more for overall health than mood.
> 
> Would a bioavailable curcumin supplement be a substitute for turmeric if you wanted more convenience (would obviously miss out the benefits of the rest of your recipe)?


Yes , the flaxseed oil is bitter but who cares?:smile2:. Don't go for the convenience thing I would say : your health is more important and the health of your wallet too . All of this is far cheaper then the chemicals they want you to buy and which works in only 40 max 50% of the cases. Just buy a good certified turmeric powder.


----------



## john2003 (Nov 18, 2016)

cmed said:


> I started taking turmeric capsules daily about 8 months ago after learning about their antioxidant benefits and seeing some compelling evidence of its cancer prevention properties. I usually take them after eating something fatty and/or with pepper (for increased bio-availability, as you said.) I've also been putting flax seeds in my smoothies for about two years now, and I eat lots of sunflower seeds and spinach daily, so I know I get plenty of magnesium. All things considered, I haven't noticed any change in my anxiety levels whatsoever. But hey, I'm just a sample size of one. Glad it's working for you.


Hi Cmed, excuse for late reply but haven't been here for a while . It could be , but its just a guess , that you dont take the right quantities of each in the right proportion...I would say : try the formula I gave you . a small update on that is that I increased the black pepper a bit so my proportions are right now on a basis of 100 grams peanut-butter : add 20 grams turmeric powder ( preferably certified) , 20 grams high quality certified flaxseed oil ( 70% Alpha lipoic acid if possible) 3 grams ( instead of 2) black pepper....A little spicy but when you are used to it : addictive 0 Warm it up just a little ( not heat or cooking) for great more easy stirring) .After that in the refrig. 
The "tric" as i may say so is not mine ..I am just the messenger, but the conversion of ALA to DHA .. and of course the absorption of the turmeric because we go for the curcumin. See for DHA conversion this link : https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25550171 
We have to do it ourselves ..the chemical industry is just after the money and not interested in free abundantly available materials from nature:laugh:


----------



## Uniqueme (Mar 22, 2017)

ok im so trying this


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

john2003 said:


> Yes , the flaxseed oil is bitter but who cares?:smile2:. Don't go for the convenience thing I would say : your health is more important and the health of your wallet too . All of this is far cheaper then the chemicals they want you to buy and which works in only 40 max 50% of the cases. Just buy a good certified turmeric powder.


Completely agree, but there seems to be so many different benefits out there from diet to exercise it can be hard to avoid the convenience especially if you are not super dedicated to the cause of healthy living.


----------



## john2003 (Nov 18, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> John, be careful with the ALA as you will go bald and probably die from mercury poisoning, but don't be alarmed.
> 
> well thats what I read so I cancelled my order but that was for a ALA supplement.


Yes , and when the sky falls down , we are all wearing a blue cap :smile2:.. but lets be serios : concerning the mercury: I am using certified controlled flaxseed-oil and actually the opposite of what you are saying could be more the case : http://www.curezone.org/forums/fm.asp?i=50365
There is not one scientific article existing or to be found that supports that ALA could cause baldness. Just some rumors in the category : Wine is good/bad for health and same for 200+ other foods.:nerd:.


----------

